# Finish nailers Angled or straight FN OR DN



## nesc39 (Nov 20, 2014)

I want to buy a cordless 15 DN but all the ones I see are FN, does anyone have an opion what they like more? 

Also, maybe I haven’t run into the right situation yet but why would anyone want a straight nailer over an angled nailer. My straight paslode finish can’t get into corners well and it’s awkward. I can’t think of any reason to want a straight nailer when you have angled as a choice.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

nesc39 said:


> I want to buy a cordless 15 DN but all the ones I see are FN, does anyone have an opion what they like more?
> 
> Also, maybe I haven’t run into the right situation yet but why would anyone want a straight nailer over an angled nailer. My straight paslode finish can’t get into corners well and it’s awkward. I can’t think of any reason to want a straight nailer when you have angled as a choice.


I'd check with your local nail supplier to see which one they carry. Most places here carry the Bostich FN nails, I can only think of one place that carries the DN nails. Of course everything can be ordered online, but sometimes you just need to grab a box to get a job done. I haven't found any advantage of the DN vs FN other than magazine density, as I'm currently looking at adding a 15 gauge nailer too. 

As for straight 16 vs angled 15, I think you will find that it's a cost issue for preference. The straight 16's nails cost about 4 times less than angled 15's, adds up if you're doing trim full time.


----------



## nesc39 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks. Local stores def have more FN the DA. Lowe’s actually has DA with there hitachi stuff. I wish it were the other way because a 15DA will def hold better. 
It’s just me and one other guy so battery operated or gas Is the only way I’d go. I use pasloades now and no complaints other than I hate the tip. The rubber tip falls off and then the wood dents. 
Actually really like the look of the new bostich battery 15. The ryobi 15 is only 200 bucks and I’m considering that as well but it’s pretty big.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I haven't gotten to use it much, but I really like the Senco Fusion F15

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I like my angled Bostitch Smart point gun. I just bought a new Brad nailer from Bostitch and I'm thinking of returning it. I'm not crazy about the way the nose piece rest against casing profiles.


----------



## Janssenbuild (Mar 22, 2017)

I’m not a finish carpenter but we put on a lot of hardie board siding and when we have to face nail under windows and the top I use the 15 gauge Milwaukee and by far it’s the best and my favorite gun to use and like I said I’m a framer not a finisher 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janssenbuild (Mar 22, 2017)

And by the way the Milwaukee is an angled 15 and if it can shoot through hardi board it will shoot through anything and I have to adjust about 1/3 of the way down or it shoots to deep I hope this helps and if u don’t like it u have 3 months to return it to Home Depot if that’s where u would get it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

